# cane toad rectal prolapse



## atticzoo30 (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone any experiance with rectal prolapse in cane toads or any other amphibs ?
Ive been advised to massage the prolapse with sugar water then apply some vaseline to help keep it moist !?


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have had this once with a common frog. Nearly 1cm of the stuff came out :/ I popped him into a quarantine setup with damp kitchen towelling and left him in there for a week and checked on him twice a day to see if it died. It went in by its self and he is A ok. Have no idea about massaging it or anything but I would leave it alone as too much stress on top of this could kill it or if its scared and you try to massage it you or it could damage it. Sorry couldn’t be any more help and good luck keep us updated


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

looks like its curtains mate.
Sorry to be blunt but amphibians with this sort of condition are very hard to treat.


----------



## atticzoo30 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ure experiance s guys keep em coming. 
Been told to also try a shallow sugar water bath 
And sometimes it will go back in but will reoccur !

All hints tios and experiance s ate realky appreciated xx


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I've had limited success with prolapses in tree frogs.

Three frogs in total.

Two frogs had a single incident of a prolapse, only about .5cm protrusion in a 2-4cm frog.
*Most recent frog I dabbed KY on the prolapse using a cotton bud and sprayed the tank and frog more than usual. By the next morning, it had gone back in. Held off on feeding for a couple of days to be sure.
*I massaged it in on one frog using a cotton bud with Vaseline on, very careful circular motions with a tiny amount of presure, hardly any at all.
Both of these frogs haven't had a reoccurence.

However with the third frog, the prolapse refused to go back in, I tried honey baths, sugar solutions, sugar directly on the prolapse, Vaseline massaging etc. It would shrink, but would flare up again and grow. This guy unfortunately didn't make it.


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

I have had frogs with this, all survived. My male African Bullfrog had a prolapse before I got him, treated by a vet and has been fine for over 4 years, one of the females prolapsed twice in one month. I went with the sugar solution to shrink the swelling and once it went back in, the second time it didn't, so I used some vaseline and a cotton bud to VERY gently massage it back in (Sunday night and no suitable vet in area). That was over 3 years ago. I have also had it happen with a Grey Tree frog, again it needed help to go back, but the frog was fine.
I think the important thing is to keep the prolapse clean, the frog as calm as possible and seek a vet if you are not confident about manipulating the prolapse back in and it doesn't go back in on its own.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

I also had male African bullfrog with a prolapse visit to the vets then all sorted. But it's gota be a good vets that deals with amphibians


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to see it quite often in wild-caught canes in Brazil (I've since seen it in lots of different frogs, but you specifically asked about canes). mostly I kept them on damp paper towels (to avoid them getting mucky) and left them alone- it usually went back in on it's own. Sometimes if frogs have real problems these days I smear the prolapse *gently* with KY jelly, to help it ease back in. In very extreme cases, it can be very carefully helped back in with a wet cotton bud- but to be honest, you'd best only do that in an emergency- or better, get a vet to do it. The tissues are very delicate.


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

My Tinc 'Brazil' female suffers with recurrent prolapses since I got her nearly 2 years ago. I've never touched it and it goes in by itself.

I have found that not feeding for a few days can help and the frequency of prolapse reduces greatly for a while.


----------

